# Vote For Your Favourite ACTUAL PLAY Podcast!



## techiecarer (Dec 18, 2019)

I wasn't the one that nominated it, but if just the link for Mass Effect Adventum is needed, it is Mass Effect: Adventum


----------



## blue_dale (Dec 18, 2019)

The Glass Cannon network and Geekly Inc (Greetings Adventurers) are awesome, but now I have a whole list of things I need to listen to!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 18, 2019)

There's a _wide_ range in quality in these podcasts, but my hat's off to all of them for the work that goes into doing one regularly.


----------



## Maykeg18 (Dec 18, 2019)

blue_dale said:


> The Glass Cannon network and Geekly Inc (Greetings Adventurers) are awesome, but now I have a whole list of things I need to listen to!




I would highly recommend DUNGEONS AND RANDOMNESS. Not only is the show amazing with multiple groups in a shared world, but they have created a community of listeners that I haven't found elsewhere.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 18, 2019)

Shoot. I shoulda nominated Higher Rollers.


----------



## monya_6 (Dec 18, 2019)

Kollok 1991 is an immersive experience with an amazing cast and an extraordinary GM/DM ! You fall in love with the story and the players quickly and it makes you think about it even when that session is done !!


----------



## kabojnk (Dec 18, 2019)

Definitely have to give it up for Kollok 1991 -- Definitely some high production values and some of the best blending of tech with live improv I've seen.  Great experimentation, too.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2019)

I can see the stats, and it's fun to watch the waves of votes come in as various podcasts' communities become aware that the polls are live.


----------



## BAMFKyle (Dec 18, 2019)

Darkfire is by far the most amazing Campaign!


----------



## Pokemonrocks (Dec 18, 2019)

Defo vote for Kollok1991 a fantastic cast and crew behind the scenes always a good time Monday nights


----------



## Chris Wilson1 (Dec 18, 2019)

If anyone is looking for a lot of amazing content to listen to, I can't recommend Dungeons and Randomness enough, they have over 1000 hours of amazing content made up from multiple groups all in the same shared world working upon each others actions and consequences.


----------



## RedManScott (Dec 19, 2019)

All in for Kollok 1991. A truly amazing series full of drama, emotion, twists, turns, heart and just so much more. The cast and crew behind it bring their all every single Monday.


----------



## MaricBrigade (Dec 19, 2019)

I love Kollok! I recommend it to those who love horror/mystery RPGs. It is definitely a rollercoaster ride every episode.


----------



## Asheetacka (Dec 19, 2019)

So happy that The Stubborn Heroes made the list, they are an amazing table top DnD podcast with an awesome and active discord where the fans get to interact and chat with the Heroes themselves.


----------



## Ruf67 (Dec 19, 2019)

I voted for Dungeons and Randomness. It’s such an absolute delight!


----------



## Bnlayz (Dec 20, 2019)

Dungeons and Randomness has a beautiful formula.   A sharp, intelligent and relatable cast.  Jason and Briannas world continues to blossom and grow.  A perfect mix of storytelling, role playing and mechanics.


----------



## killerklown (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't listen to a lot of actual play podcasts, but i really loved what happend when the "terrible warriors" tried out the Noirlandia game








						Noirlandia: Smoke & Mirrors - Part 1 – Terrible Warriors - Tabletop RPG Actual Play – Podcast
					

In Noirlandia nothing is certain, not even the game you will play. In this first episode our terrible warriors sit down to create the city and the people who will live in it. Only a few things are kno... – Lytt til Noirlandia: Smoke & Mirrors - Part 1 fra Terrible Warriors - Tabletop RPG Actual...




					podtail.com
				




Happy listening !


----------



## TheCrimesofGrindybald (Dec 22, 2019)

I highly recommend The Magic Quest Boys of Dragontown. I've never listened to a podcast that is both as funny and epic as this one! You gotta give it a try


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2019)

Under a week left to vote!


----------



## Humfi (Dec 27, 2019)

Sweden Rolls podcast for the win!


----------



## bladeofsouls (Dec 31, 2019)

For me personally a 100% vote for Dungeons & Randomness, been listening to them sims begin summer this year and am not even half way through. THey are so quirky , fun and have a clear to follow storyline <3 Love those guys


----------



## Morrus (Jan 1, 2020)

Voting has closed, folks! I'll be tallying up the numbers and revealing the top 10 in our podcast very soon!


----------



## Sweman77 (Jan 20, 2020)

Are there any way of seeing all the votes?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2020)

Sweman77 said:


> Are there any way of seeing all the votes?



Nope.


----------

